# Which Small Scale Sound



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Which small scale sound sounds would be good for my Aristocraft 040?

Here is a list:
http://www.smallscalerailway.com/01-02.html

They recommend the Cass Scenic #2 shay - but don't Shays "puff" differently?

Keith


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the "Huckleberry" one in my Annie, though I think I like Ohio Central, ex. Canadian National #1551 4-6-0's whistle. Try to pick one of a similar type loco. 

For an 0-4-0, maybe the Greenfield Village 4-4-0. A shay chuffs MUCH differently than a rod engine like your 0-4-0.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Not very good choices for the 0-4-0 there. The geared or big steamers won't sound right. The closest might be the 0-6-4T mining loco. 

-Brian


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks! 
I think I will just let my son decide - mainly on the whistle sound - with my veto... I think he likes the "big train sound" rather than prototype. 8^)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey thanks for this link, just the thing to help my grand nephews experience the full feel without them needing to trigger anything! Me too! lol I'm usually moving getting ready to throw the next turnout. 
I think matching the driver size and then the era is the best route... we don't allow nit pickers here! 

John


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By KVBarkley on 01/21/2009 10:28 AM
Thanks! 
I think I will just let my son decide - 



Good Idea!!!!


----------

